# Silly boy!



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I once had a black cat named Nubey, and he was the funniest black cat I've ever had. He *ABSOLUTELY LOVED* being petted, and every time I was on my computer he'd jump on my bed, meowing at me for attention. If he found me sitting somewhere, he'd jump on my lap, purr really loud in my ear, kiss me, and start massaging me like there was NO tomorrow! He made me laugh with his playful antics. Once I asked him a question or told him something in that cute baby voice, and he cocked his head to the side as if he was telling me "what you talkin' about WILLIS?!" LOL :lol:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He didn't want to be treated like a kid anymore!


----------

